# Phalaenopsis Taisuco Mickey



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2017)

It used to be very common at farmer's market, supermarket, everywhere!
I had one for a short while and gave it away thinking I would see it again.
Well, they had disappeared from the market for a while and just recently I saw a bunch at a store, so I picked two up. 

These are a lot bigger plants than I remember seeing.

Love the colors.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 5, 2017)

Phal Taisuco Mickey - without the single quotes. There are several hundred Phal Taisuco Somethings, but none that is just Taisuco. No way to know if this one has a cultivar name. Most seem to look like this or tend toward (near) solid red-purples.

Striking color contrast. Easy to see why you picked up a couple.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2017)

Fixed! Thank you! 

Yeah, I think this is the most popular clone, and I've seen a solid colored one in the past. not that nice. haha

I picked one that had the darkest colors and one that is more typical.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Sep 6, 2017)

Wow! I really like this phal!


----------



## blondie (Sep 8, 2017)

I had a simliar looking bloom and plant but it got a really bad mealy bug infestation. 

Congrats youbhave stunning bloom


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

I have something similar, but a totally different name: Phaleanopsis Maui Galaxy


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> I have something similar, but a totally different name: Phaleanopsis Maui Galaxy



I know there is another hybrid that looks like this, but not sure about the name.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2017)

Here is Maui Galaxy, in bloom now also.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 11, 2017)

Coloring is basically the same and the shape is very similar, although I see differences. 

They both have pulcherrima as one parent, I think. 

Yours seem to have an upright spike?
Mine won't stand up straight without being staked. 
This was the same with many other plants of this hybrid I saw. 
I guess the strong upright spike characteristic of pulcherrima has been lost in the breeding even though the species is half the make up of it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 12, 2017)

Yes, the spike is very upright and straight. Pulcherrima is one of the parents.


----------

